# Kurzvortrag Rechnernetzwerke



## Duddle (4. März 2003)

Hi ihr,

ist das erste Mal, das ich mich in diese Gefilden des Forums wage *sichumsicherumschau*.
Aber diesmal könnt ich die spezialisierten und professionellen User (*schleimschleim*) dieses Unterforums gut gebrauchen, denn ich muss bis zum 8.4. '03 einen Kurzvortrag Rechnernetze erarbeiten.

Gleich im Voraus: Ich will nichts serviert haben, sondern nur Insider-Infos  .

Um euch einen Überblick über die Thematik zu geben, liste ich mal die Schwerpunkte:

--
1. Vorteile Netzwerknutzung (Bsp. für gemeinsam genutzte Ressourcen)
2. Netzwerktypen (Client-Server, Peer-to-Peer)
3. Einteilung bzgl. der Reichweite / Beispiele dafür (LAN, WAN, GAN, MAN)
4. Einteilung in Topologie (Bus, Stern, Ring) - Vorteile/Nachteile
5. Arten der Verkabelung (Kabeltypen, Funknetze, Mikrowellen,...)
6. Hilfselemente (Netzwerkkarten, Kabel, Repeater, Router, Bridges)
7. Betriebssysteme
8. Nachteile Netzwerknutzung (Gefahren)
9. Vorschlag für Netzwerk (Betriebssystem, Netzwerktyp, Reichweite, Topologie)
 9.1. Netzwerkparty
 9.2. Kleine Firma
--

Zu vielem habe ich schon allgemeine Seiten gefunden (goooooogle), z.B. http://www.akermit.de/grundnet1.html

Jetzt kommt ihr in's Spiel:
Ich denke, ihr als Leute, die sich häufiger mit diesem Thema beschäftigen, habt gute bookmarks / links, die sich auf die Materie beziehen.
Es wäre nett, wenn ihr mir ein paar davon geben könntet, denn beim Suchbegriff LAN WAN GAN MAN finde ich 1400 Einträge und ich weiss nicht ob ich die alle durchgehen möchte.


Ausserdem spreche ich direkt LAN-Party-Erfahrene an (siehe 9.1.), die ihre präferierte Konfiguration hier mal ausbreiten können  .

Falls jemand von euch gute Bilder von Netzwerken von Grossfirmen (ich denke da grad als Extrembeispiel an den Earthsimulator  ) hat, wäre ich auch offen dafür.


Mit bestem Dank im Voraus
Gruss
Duddle


----------



## Tim C. (6. März 2003)

Also zu 2. und 3. gibts ja wie gesagt bei dem von dir angesprochenen Link was. Vollprofi bin ich nicht, aber ein Beispiel zu 1. kann ich dir liefern.

Eine Schule hat einen zentralen Server. Jeder Schüler und jeder Lehrer hat einen Account. Nun kann der Lehrer mit der Klasse in jeden beliebigen Raum gehen, die Klasse anmelden und die Schüler können sich an beliebigen PC's anmelden und haben ihre Daten zur verfügung, da diese beim Anmeldeprozess vom Server geholt werden und sozusagen temporär lokal gespeichert werden. Der Lehrer gibt Programme zur Benutzung frei, die Schüler können auf dem gemeinsamen Drucker drucken usw.

Ist ein Beispiel was im kleinen der Sturktur vieler Firmennetze entspricht, mal abgesehen, von der starken Userrechte-Einschränkung in Schulnetzen.

zu 6. Switches, Hubs, Repeater, Bridges und Router sind alle samt Kopplungselemente die im Grunde ähnliche Aufgaben haben, diese aber unterschiedlich lösen. Eine recht gute Erklärung findest du hier:
http://www.ag-intra.net/netz-hard.html#koppelungselemente

zu 7. Eigentlich ist meines Wissens nach kaum ein Betriebssystem auf dem Markt, welches überhaupt keine Netzwerkfunktionen unterstütz. Aber die klassischen vertreter sind hier wohl Unix, Linux, Windows NT (in neueren Fällen 2000) und Novell (Netware heisst das glaub ich).

zu 8. Man kann potentiell an meine Daten kommen. Der sicherste Hochsicherheitsrechner wird am sichersten durch die Tatsache, dass du das LAN Kabel rausziehst. Damit ist er nicht mit der Aussenwelt verbunden und damit nicht hackbar, es sei denn du verschaft dir physikalischen Zugang, sprich du setzt dich davor. Das ist ne Sache, die diverse Holywood Filme schonmal gerne vergessen 

sonstige Links:
http://www.netzwerk-treff.de/hardware.htm
http://www.safersystems.com/pdf/ethernet.pdf


----------



## Duddle (7. März 2003)

Danke schonmal dafür,
muss ich mir mal Zeit nehmen, um das alles in den Links durchzulesen.

Gruss
Duddle


----------



## dfd1 (9. März 2003)

Zu 3.
Die Reichweite kommt auf das Medium, also Kabel oder Funk an. Bei einem heute normalen RJ45 Kabel (Cat. 5) liegt die Reichweite bei ca. 100m. Glasfaser bis zu 1 km oder mehr, je nach Herstellart. Koaxkabel liegt bei ca. 10m, wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist aber nur für BUS-Anwendungen nützlich.

Ich hätte dir noch 2. PDFs, aber die sind zu gross um anzuhängen. Schick mir doch eine PM, wenn du sie willst.

Greetz
dfd1


----------

